# Batman-Comeback: Michael Keaton als Batman in "The Flash" und "Batgirl"



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Batman-Comeback: Michael Keaton als Batman in "The Flash" und "Batgirl"*

					Die zahlreichen Verfilmungen des Marvel-Universums haben große kommerzielle Erfolge erzielt und auch das erweiterte Multiversum in die Kinos gebracht. Im Vergleich dazu gibt es bisher eher wenige DC-Filme, von denen viele sich mit dem Batman befassen. Das könnte sich bald ändern, wenngleich der Batman weiter eine große Rolle im DC-Universum spielen soll. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Batman-Comeback: Michael Keaton als Batman in "The Flash" und "Batgirl"*


----------



## Krabonq (17. Februar 2022)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Batman und Batmans Rückkehr wurden damals sehr gut bewertet und viele Fans sind immer noch von Keatons Darbietung begeistert.



Er war auch der beste Batman.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Februar 2022)

Nolan in allen Ehren, aber Burtons ersten beiden Batman Filme sind für mich persönlich der Real Deal. Allein Gothams visuelle Gestaltung und das komplette Artdesign 1a. Aber da glänzte Burton eh schon immer.
Bin aber echt gespannt, wie Keaton nach all den Jahren als Batman wirken wird.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (17. Februar 2022)

Michael Keaton ist der einzige Grund für mich, The Flash überhaupt zu gucken...


----------



## RyzA (17. Februar 2022)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Er war auch der beste Batman.


Für mich ist der beste Batman Christian Bale.
Aber Keaton war auch gut. Nur frage ich mich was er da genau spielen will?
Für Actionszenen ist Keaton glaube ich mitlerweile zu alt.


----------



## Homerclon (18. Februar 2022)

Schon mal etwas von Double gehört?

Keaton hatte auch in Spider-Man: Homecoming als Antagonist mitgewirkt, und die enthielt ebenfalls Action-Szenen. Da war er auch schon Mitte 60. In wie fern er da aktiv an Aktion-Szenen mitgewirkt hat, weiß ich nicht.
Die werden es schon hinbekommen, so das Keaton ohne Verletzungen die Drehs übersteht.


----------



## Krabonq (18. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Für mich ist der beste Batman Christian Bale.
> Aber Keaton war auch gut. Nur frage ich mich was er da genau spielen will?
> Für Actionszenen ist Keaton glaube ich mitlerweile zu alt.



Christian Bale war für mich einer der schwächsten Teile der eigentlich guten Trilogie. Jedenfalls als Bruce Wayne.


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2022)

Krabonq schrieb:


> Christian Bale war für mich einer der schwächsten Teile der eigentlich guten Trilogie. Jedenfalls als Bruce Wayne.


Tja, so unterschiedlich sind die Meinungen.


----------



## Bleistein (18. Februar 2022)

Kann mir noch keinen Reim darauf machen, wie das zusammenpassen soll. Die Burton-Filme fand ich persönlich schlimm (trashig, operettenhaft, wie die Serie), aber der Schauspieler selber ist natürlich klasse. 

Der Flash, wie er in Justice League dargestellt wurde, ist aber für mich auch kein Charakter, der einen ganzen Film tragen kann. Aber immerhin hatte er mit Ben Affleck die Welt gerettet und zwischendurch kommt jetzt noch Herr Pattinson. Wie passt da jetzt wieder der alte Batman, der gegen bewaffnete Pinguine gekämpft hat?

Zeitreise? DC-Multiversum?? Bin gespannt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Februar 2022)

Bleistein schrieb:


> DC-Multiversum?? Bin gespannt.


Genau, das wurde schon bestätigt, dass mit dem Flash-Film das Multiversum seine Einführung findet. Finde ich persönlich auch sehr gut, da sich das DCEU sehr verfahren hatte und nun dadurch wenigstens der Rahmen für kreative Ideen gegeben ist. 
Ich meine, wer hätte wirklich daran geglaubt, dass Keatons Batman jemals wieder auf die Leinwand zurückkehrt?! Ich freue mich auf den Film.


----------



## Cleriker (18. Februar 2022)

Keaton wieder als Batman? Das ist wirklich eine sehr schöne Entscheidung. Toller Schauspieler, tolle Rolle. Jetzt muss nur das Drehbuch passen.


----------



## chill_eule (18. Februar 2022)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Toller Schauspieler, tolle Rolle.


+1

Hauptsache Tim Burton mischt nicht wieder mit 
Obwohl seine Batman-Filme noch zu seinen besseren Streifen gehören ^^


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2022)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Obwohl seine Batman-Filme noch zu seinen besseren Streifen gehören ^^


Ich mag Tim Burton Filme. Weil sie immer einen besonderen Style haben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich mag Tim Burton Filme. Weil sie immer einen besonderen Style haben.


Dito! 
Hatte schon immer ein Faible für Düsteres, Groteskes und Gothic. Genau das bedient Burton nahezu perfekt.

Freue mich auch sehr auf den Adams Family Spin Off Wednesday auf Netflix.


----------



## RyzA (18. Februar 2022)

Und nicht falsch verstehen: Ich halte Michael Keaton für einen sehr guten Schauspieler. Und mag die Batman Filme von Burton. Aber irgendwie hat mir die Nolan Trilogie noch einen Tick besser gefallen.  Christian Bale ist auch ein sehr vielseitiger Schauspieler der seine Rollen lebt. Wobei sich die Vielseitigkeit seiner Batman Rolle noch in Grenzen gehalten hat. Aber es hat gepasst.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Februar 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und nicht falsch verstehen: Ich halte Michael Keaton für einen sehr guten Schauspieler. Und mag die Batman Filme von Burton. Aber irgendwie hat mir die Nolan Trilogie noch einen Tick besser gefallen.  Christian Bale ist auch ein sehr vielseitiger Schauspieler der seine Rollen lebt. Wobei sich die Vielseitigkeit seiner Batman Rolle noch in Grenzen gehalten hat. Aber es hat gepasst.


Ich mag auch Bale, aber finde auch, dass Batman/Bruce Wayne nicht eins seiner besten Schauspiele war. Der Mann hat sehr viele Facetten, die er in anderen Filmen viel mehr zeigen konnte, sodass für mich Bale zu den ganz großen Schauspielern zählt und sein Name ein Qualitätssiegel ist. Aber wie gesagt, Batman würde ich nicht unter seinen besten Rollen zählen.


----------

